# Novalee is one year old! (photos from day one on up!)



## Meg90 (Jul 29, 2010)

So why not celebrate with some photos from over the year that I've had her? I'm so proud of my smooth, beautiful girl. I love her to pieces! 

*Novalee her first day home, 5 weeks old* 









*Day two *




*Three months old*








*Four months old*




*Six months*








*Six and a half months*








*7 months*








*8 months*




*9 months*




*10 months*




*11 months*




*ONE YEAR OLD!*

















She started out back last August at 2" SCL and 29g at 5 weeks old. She is now 4.5" SCL and a whopping 317g at 12 months old.

_*Happy Birthday Novalee!*_


----------



## heyprettyrave (Jul 29, 2010)

they grow so fast


----------



## terryo (Jul 29, 2010)

You did a great job Meg. She is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LadyGreek (Jul 29, 2010)

FLAWLESS!!!!! You have a SUPER beautiful Greek cross!!! Its going to be hard to keep the boys off her.....LOL!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NOVALEE!!!!


----------



## CyberianHusky (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday indeed she is so beautiful love the month 9 pic looks like she been clubbing it in Miami lol. Very healthy and amazing color there is pride slathered all over her.


----------



## Missy (Jul 30, 2010)

Very good job on the smooth shell. She is beautiful


----------



## firework (Jul 30, 2010)

Even the 3 month's picture looks way bigger than my 4 month old.

Very nice tort. I hope my Greek will be as strong as yours.


----------



## Tom (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice Meg. Congrats on your first year with her.


----------



## -JM (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats! She's beautiful


----------



## movealongmosey (Jul 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Novalee!


----------



## laura13617 (Jul 30, 2010)

what a beauty!!! happy bday


----------



## hali (Jul 30, 2010)

wonderful pictures thanks you x


----------



## Isa (Jul 30, 2010)

Aww Meg, your Novalee is gorgeous!
Happy Birthdayyyy Novalee


----------



## Calaquendi (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks like your princess is on her way to become a beautiful lady! She's really adorable.


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 30, 2010)

Meg she is GORGEOUS!!! One of the prettiest torts I have ever seen. And I can't believe how smooth she is!
She grew soo fast! My little Nelson is just over 3 inches at 14 months!
Happy 1st Birthday little one! 



CyberianHusky said:


> Happy Birthday indeed she is so beautiful love the month 9 pic looks like she been clubbing it in Miami lol.



hahahaha!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow you sure grow torts fast! Trevor just reached 4 inches and he's coming up on two years.  I love the photos from the year!


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I love my girl to death. She's hit a shy stage, it took me forever to coax her out for those 1yr photos. Anouk on the other hand is just as friendly and outgoing as can be. She'll even follow my hands when I spot clean in her enclosure! She's coming up fast on two years, and I'll have lots of photos in her thread as well as her stats from over the time that I have had her. If anyone wants, I will copy and paste Novalee's into this thread so you can see how she grew over time.


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Aug 3, 2010)

wow, this is nice.. Novalee's growing.. alot. What do you feed her, Meg?


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ca dusted Spring Mix as a staple, and I rotate other greens in. She gets squash type veggies once in a blue moon, and Mazuri about once two twice a week. Though I ran out a few weeks ago, and the torts won't have it til I re-order.

Here are her stats: (I do this monthly, usually shooting for the exact day, but sometimes I get delayed)

08/30/09Ã¢â‚¬â€Hatchling measured 2Ã¢â‚¬Â SCL and weighed 29 grams at 1 month and five days old
09/25/09Ã¢â‚¬â€Novalee measured 2 1/8Ã¢â‚¬Â SCL and weighed 35 grams at 2 months old
10/25/09Ã¢â‚¬â€Novalee measured 2 3/8Ã¢â‚¬Â SCL and weighed 51 grams at 3 months old
11/25/09Ã¢â‚¬â€Novalee measured 2 5/8Ã¢â‚¬Â SCL and weighed 66 grams at 4 months old
01/04/10Ã¢â‚¬â€Novalee measured 3 1/16Ã¢â‚¬Â SCL and weighed 85 grams at 5 months and 10 days old
01/25/10Ã¢â‚¬â€Novalee measured 3 1/4Ã¢â‚¬Â SCL and weighed 110 grams at 6 months old
02/25/10Ã¢â‚¬â€Novalee measured 3 1/2Ã¢â‚¬Â SCL and weighed 148 grams at 7 months old. 
03/25/10Ã¢â‚¬â€Novalee measured 3 7/8Ã¢â‚¬Â SCL and weighed 177g at 8 months old
04/25/10Ã¢â‚¬â€Novalee measured 4 1/8Ã¢â‚¬Â SCL and weighed 207g at 9 months old
05/30/10Ã¢â‚¬â€Novalee measured 4 1/4Ã¢â‚¬Â SCL and weighed 250g at 10 months and 5 days old
06/25/10Ã¢â‚¬â€Novalee measured 4 3/8Ã¢â‚¬Â SCL and weighed 269g at 11 months old
07/28/10Ã¢â‚¬â€Novalee measured 4 1/2Ã¢â‚¬Â SCL and weighed 317g at 12 months and three days old


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Aug 4, 2010)

Thx for sharing, Meg. My tort has loads of catching up to do for his age. He wasn't doing too good when i got him. He's nearly a year old, and he was 45g when I brought him to a vet to get treated for worms 2 weeks ago.

Hopefully panacur does its magic. Been putting him on a 50% vege/carrot + 50% mazuri diet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 4, 2010)

Excellent job...thanks for the month-to-month photos...nice touch


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 4, 2010)

great job keeping track of everything. i wish i did that!


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

That's the smoothest shell that I think I have seen here Meg, just beautiful. I love how you've tracked with pictures. I love the nine month picture and the calcium mustache.


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 4, 2010)

She is looking great Meg  You've done a great job with her. Can you post a plastron picture. Just to see how good I was at sexing that small 

Danny


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 4, 2010)

LOL sure, I'll snap one now of both girls. Man, I'll be sad if you say either of my beautiful little girl is now a handsome little man!

Alright, here's Anouk who is almost 6" SCL






And Novalee, at 4.5" SCL





How'd we do?


----------



## terracolson (Aug 4, 2010)

How cute....Now i need to go take pics of my babies


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 4, 2010)

i love looking at tort butts...lol


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 4, 2010)

They are both females 

Danny


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 4, 2010)

*YES!* Danny you are the _MAN_! Novalee was only 5 weeks out of the egg when you sexed her for me! Anouk was a teenypants too! Yay for not having to change names!


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 4, 2010)

DANNY I NEED YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When I get home I'm going to send you a pic of my 5 week old Greek, so I can start calling him/her the names I chose for a him or her. LOL!!!! Even though I think my baby is a She.....my sexing skills will be proven right or wrong today by you. ~Hehe!!


----------



## stells (Aug 4, 2010)

Meg... i know we haven't always seen eye to eye... but... she looks fantastic... well done...


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

And Kelly, I do appreciate that, alot. 

Thought I'd update this because Novalee put on 50g and a 1/2 inch in the last month to be 5" SCL and 367g at 13 months old. She's a monster! 
I think she's determined to become a 10 incher!

Also, keep on the lookout next month for Anouk's 2 yr old thread! She's getting so big!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 29, 2010)

Omg 5" wow!! I think this calls for new pictures 
Can't wait to see Anouk's birthday thread!


----------



## teq1 (Aug 29, 2010)

That's a beautiful tort! Lovin the smoothness....are you using the Mega Ray? 

Excellent job!


Letty


----------



## channy (Aug 30, 2010)

The pic at 7 months is amazing realy contrasting!!


----------

